# Forest River and Jayco



## mantrep (Nov 14, 2004)

Shopping for our next trailer and really want quality. Currently looking at Jayco and Forest River. Any input would be REALLY appreciated.

THanks!
John
mantrep@ix.netcom.com


----------



## grantsi (Nov 16, 2004)

Forest River and Jayco

they are both not rated good in the consumer guide


----------



## mantrep (Nov 16, 2004)

Forest River and Jayco

Where can i get a consumer guide? So far, owners I hear from say Jayco is very good and Forest River is pretty good.

THanks


----------



## Shoshone (Nov 16, 2004)

Forest River and Jayco

My 26' Forest River Wildcat has had some annoying problems.  On our first trip, to Las Vegas in late summer, the A/C unit died.  It was replaced under warranty - but it took 4 days.  We've had water leaks under the shower from loose connections and a refrigerator which wouldn[t run on propane (both repaired under warranty).  The bathroom door won't close properly, and one of the bedroom sliding doors has a faulty glide at the top which won't stay screwed in.  Several of the screws holding the inside window treatments have fallen out.  The built-in water filter is screwed on so tightly I can't change the filter, so water pressure is low.
The design and layour are great - build quality is below my expectations.


----------



## Jim@pocketmail (Nov 21, 2004)

Forest River and Jayco

If you are looking for quality, then you will have to look at Newmar, Travel Supreme, Excel, King of the Road, Teton. I have left out a few of the upper brands.

$ spent it is hard to beat a Newmar or Travel Supreme

The brands you mention are mid-range trailers and are defintly not top quality.

As to Consumer Guide, I feel his testing and evaluations are based on numbers and not real world use and owner feedback. 
Jim


----------



## yeshaiz (Nov 21, 2004)

Forest River and Jayco

I am offering this 2002 trave-lite 21 ft in vancouver. can anybudy tell me how that one is rated in proportion to the price tag.
yeshaiz@hotmail.com


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 25, 2004)

Forest River and Jayco

I got a Forest River Grand Surveyor 5th wheel last June and had so many small problems: 

- small leakages (easily fixed by adding half turn on each hose connector);

- Water heater with random problem. After some time without using it I have to open the WH door and "shake" the wires until get it back to work; I sanded the electrodes and got better but it might happen again;

- I had to replace the tap. It had a leakage.

- front jack broke after leveling. I found a very poor welding (have pictures of it). FR agreed to pay for that fixing and I sent the bill last September and have not received yet the check.

- Air heater had a terrible smell and the first night it triggered the smoke detector. FR asked to leave heater on for many hours until it gets fixed. It worked but was my propane and my first cold night without sleep (despite panicking my family and the neighbors).

- Stove had a problem with a valve (so no pizza).

My conclusion: FR has a good design as well as a good finishing look. But they do not have real quality to manage with many details. 

After all those problem fixed I am happy with it. However, I am not so sure if I would by a FR product once again.

Good luck,
Marcelo


----------



## benfraziercc (Dec 2, 2004)

Forest River and Jayco

You have to understand that Forest River is a parent company. They have many, many lines. LOW-MED-HIGH well highish anyhow. Low and Med sell the best and the fastest while the high makes good profit but the market is small. 
Every line has a market destination. If you want a 36' FW but want to spend under 25k well, your only going to get so much quality. If your just using it for ever-so-often-weekend-camping to see if you like it, you can buy on price vs. quality but if your going to use it for more extensive trips then you better spend the time to research and get ready to pay for the quality.
To the owner of the surveyor and the wildcat; the problem may have started with FR but it is your dealers fault. Every single item that you mentioned would have been caught at our dealership during make ready, every one of them. Your dealer didn't take the time to check things out properly which is just stupid. He would of been paid by warranty, would not of had a customer complaining against a product he sells, and maybe sold a few more units down the line.


----------



## RR614 (Dec 8, 2004)

Forest River and Jayco

Remember all these travel trailers and motorhomes are built in production lines.  It is up to the dealer and the buyer on the walk through to recognize and fix any problems that are found at that time.  It also takes a couple of trips out to get everything fixed through the warrenty.  When you travel things bounce around and get loose, fuses blow, windows leak and the list goes on. I have not found 1 tt that doesn't have a problem  when you first purchase it.
Careful driving and happy trails :laugh:


----------



## campclown (Dec 15, 2004)

Forest River and Jayco

I have a Rockwood 2602 by Forest River which we have used for 2 camping seasons and we have had absolutely no problems with it at all.We will definately go back with a forest river product when we decide to go bigger.


----------



## WildWillyToo (Dec 20, 2004)

Forest River and Jayco

Hi Everyone. Wayne here.

I thought I'd remind everyone about rv appliances here.....
There are very few companies providing virtualy all of the rv manufacturers with appliances and components. For example: Suburban & Atwood supply almost all of the furnaces.  Dometic & Norcold..fridges. Flojet & Shurflo...water pumps.  etc..

Almost all rv's will have one, of two or three brands, of these appliances installed and they are each responsible for their own product.
What sets apart the differences in rv's is the body construction, interior construction & appointments, and customer service.

I mention this so no one bases their rating of an rv based on the poor performance of an appliance or component. The rv manufacturers don't have alot to choose from!


----------

